# Spiel am Hinterrad/Steckachse/Nabe



## John_Matrix (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab ne Frage bezüglich der hinteren Steckachse meines neuen Radon ZR Race 8.0 2015. Und zwar hab ich seit kurzen Spiel am Hinterrad, bzw. mir ist es erst vor kurzem aufgefallen. Erst hab ich vermutet, dass es an der Nabe liegt, aber als ich das Rad dann ausgebaut habe, hat sich dann gezeigt, dass das Spiel nicht von der Nabe kommt. Also hab ich mir die Achse nochmal genau angekuckt und gesehn, dass die Nabe trotz der aufgesteckten "Adapter" keinen vertikalen Kontakt zum Rahmen hat. Ist das normal so ??? Ich bin bisher nur mit Schnellspanner gefahren und bei denen liegt ja quasi ein Teil der inneren Nabe noch "im Rahmen" bzw. wird von den Ausfallenden umschlossen. Lieg ich damit richtig, wenn ich vermute, dass das Spiel davon kommen könnte und Radon vielleicht die falschen "Adapter" verbaut hat ? Hat bei euch die Nabe vertikalen Kontakt zum Rahmen ? 
Hoffe ich hab mein Problem anschaulich geschildert.

Gruß Josh


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Oktober 2015)

John_Matrix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab ne Frage bezüglich der hinteren Steckachse meines neuen Radon ZR Race 8.0 2015. Und zwar hab ich seit kurzen Spiel am Hinterrad, bzw. mir ist es erst vor kurzem aufgefallen. Erst hab ich vermutet, dass es an der Nabe liegt, aber als ich das Rad dann ausgebaut habe, hat sich dann gezeigt, dass das Spiel nicht von der Nabe kommt. Also hab ich mir die Achse nochmal genau angekuckt und gesehn, dass die Nabe trotz der aufgesteckten "Adapter" keinen vertikalen Kontakt zum Rahmen hat. Ist das normal so ??? Ich bin bisher nur mit Schnellspanner gefahren und bei denen liegt ja quasi ein Teil der inneren Nabe noch "im Rahmen" bzw. wird von den Ausfallenden umschlossen. Lieg ich damit richtig, wenn ich vermute, dass das Spiel davon kommen könnte und Radon vielleicht die falschen "Adapter" verbaut hat ? Hat bei euch die Nabe vertikalen Kontakt zum Rahmen ?
> Hoffe ich hab mein Problem anschaulich geschildert.
> 
> Gruß Josh



Hi,

am besten direkt die Serviceabteilung (02225-8888-132) bei online Kauf oder die Kollegen aus der Werkstatt bei Kauf im Megastore Bonn kontaktieren: 0228/9784824

Das HR sollte schlüssig und ohne Spiel verbaut sein - da das Problem aber anscheinend nicht von Anfang an aufgetreten ist, vermute ich hier eher einen Defekt.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (26. Oktober 2015)

ist die achse mit dem korrekten moment angezogen.
evtl. lockert die sich manchmal beim fahren


----------

